# an article on the different types of screen printing (and eco-friendly printing)



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just saw this article in Impressions Magazine about the different types of screen printing techniques out there.

I think the focus of the article is eco-friendly printing, but there are some great close up photographs of discharge printing, water based ink printing, high density printing, etc:

http://www.impressionsmag.com/impre...-printing/e3ie03af3d9f69cae9947016c75fdeb05eb


----------



## jeffie (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, welll so it goes...sometimes me thinks ..REAL solutions get confused with FEEL GOOD solutions ...ie: al's house ...jeff


----------



## heavenlystock (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for this article. Very good reading!


----------



## WearMagic (Oct 31, 2008)

That is a GOOD READ thanks!


----------



## meliketomoveit (Jul 19, 2011)

damn the link doesnt work now,im late


----------



## rienarry (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't open the link..


----------

